# Nouvel OS sur iBook G4



## Ch0c0b0 (31 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iBook G4 avec l'OS Panther. Mon Mac est un 1.2GHz avec 521Mo de RAM, DD 30Go.

Mes questions sont les suivantes :
- En fait, j'hésite à passer sous Léopard. D'après vous, est ce que mon Mac est assez puissant ? (RAM, processeur, taille du disque...)
- Et sinon, le passage de Panther à Tiger vaut-il le coup ?
- Faut-il formater ou une simple mise à jour suffit ?
- Finalement, la personne à qui je l'ai acheté m'a dit que le max de mémoire qu'il a pu rajouté, d'apèrs un vendeur, était 256Mo (soit le passage de 256 à 512, ce que j'ai actuellement). Est ce vrai ?

Merci de vos réponses

Ch0c0b0


----------



## claud (1 Avril 2009)

Ch0c0b0 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iBook G4 avec l'OS Panther. Mon Mac est un 1.2GHz avec 521Mo de RAM, DD 30Go.
> 
> ...


Regarde MacTracker :
http://www.mactracker.ca/
Selon moi il est de 2004 et supporterait parfaitement Tiger.
Je pense qu'il peut posséder 1,25 G de ram.

Avec 1,25 de ram il ferait TB tourner leopard.
(j'ai un iBook G4 1,33 Ghz avec 1,25 de ram et leopard y est TB.Avec 512 de ram Tiger y tournait TB)

Edit : à ta place je formaterai avant d'installer l'os

Edit : Bienvenue sur ce forum

Edit : Avec MacTracker tu peux avoir en pdf le manuel de ton iBook (en anglais) et ainsi avoir
  outre les caractéristiques de la ram si tu veux en rajouter
  le mode opératoire pour le faire toi-même !

Edit : perso je me contenterai de Tiger sans faire des frais de ram mais tout dépend de l'usage de ce portable


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Avril 2009)

+1 Moi aussi Léopard tourne très bien sur mon 1.33 Ghz avec 1.25 Gb de ram ! Mais reformate sans passer par la mise à jour


----------



## Ch0c0b0 (2 Avril 2009)

OK Merci de vos réponses. Je pense que je vais mettre Tiger parce que si j'achète Leopard et de la RAM, je vais ratiquement doublé le prix d'achat de mon MAC...

Donc j'achète Tiger et je formate pour avoir un truc propre.

Merci

Ch0c0b0


----------



## FluChTuBuLuDuGu (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de relancer ce topic. Actuellement, j'ai un iBook G4 PPC 1.07GHz ,768 Mo de ram.
Il tourne sous OS X 10.3.9 et je rencontre de plus en plus de difficultés au niveau de mise a jour de certaines choses (genre AdobeFlashPlayer, etc...) bref, ca commence à se compliquer pour mon cher ordinateur ! 
J'aurai voulu savoir tout d'abord si ca valait le coup que je passe sous OS X 10.4 ? Si oui, Où pourrai-je me le procurer ? Et à quel prix ? 
Sinon, je me résoudrai à investir dans un nouveau Mac ! 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## pickwick (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, il vaudrait mieux  passer directement à Léopard (10.5 puis 10.5.8) car votre ibook tournera bien avec et car Léo est bien plus up-to-date que panther. on trouve encore léopard sur des sites d'annonces comme macgé ou sur ebay.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

je serai plus nuancé
oui ca peut tourner , en theorie
mais c'est limite
(et pas assez de ram)

A titre indicatif un ingé Apple m'a conseillé de ne pas mettre leopard sur mon G4 et de s'arreter à tigrou
ce que lui fait sur les G4 qu'il gere et il aurait tous les outils pour agir autrement, barrettes( slot utilisateur et CM)  ou OS  , et.. il les laisse sous tiger


----------



## tsss (29 Mars 2010)

pickwick a dit:


> Bonjour, il vaudrait mieux  passer directement à Léopard (10.5 puis 10.5.8) ...





pascalformac a dit:


> je serai plus nuancé
> oui ca peut tourner , en theorie
> mais c'est limite ...



Voilà deja deux avis, je rejoindrais pickwick, j'ai un ibook G4 1,2 Ghz avec 1,25 Mo de mémoire (la max.) et je ne suis pas déçu des perf de ce petit (presque) dinosaure sous Léopard. Il est parfait pour le surf, traitement de texte, itunes, . utilisation simple.

J'avoues, comme pascal le souligne, que comparé à Tiger j'ai perdu peut être un peu en rapidité, notamment spotlight qui est plutôt à la traine en cours de frappe.


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Mars 2010)

Et je serais plus nuancé sur la nuance. 

Aujourd'hui il est plus facile de trouver de la Ram que le Tiger adéquat (aka RETAIL).

En fait, cela dépend de ce qu'on attend de l'upgrade.

Faire fonctionner certains périphériques, pouvoir installer les dernières versions de certains programmes (des navigateurs ne supportent déjà plus Panther et Tiger est le suivant sur la liste de l'obsolescence) ? Dans ce cas, l'étape Tiger est un peu inutile, les problèmes risquant de se poser de nouveau dans l'année qui vient.

Maintenant, si on espère bénéficier des technologies introduites par Leopard dans des conditions de confort, il vaut mieux acheter une machine Intel et passer directement sur Snow. Mac OS X 10.5 poussera vite les capacités processeur et graphiques de la machine dans leurs limites.

Donc, Leopard sur ce G4, oui, mais ne pas en attendre des miracles de réactivité et surtout booster la Ram à 1 Go voire plus.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Donc, Leopard sur ce G4, oui, mais ne pas en attendre des miracles de réactivité et surtout booster la Ram à 1 Go voire plus.


+1
booster au max ( officiel ou officieux)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Mars 2010)

Ch0c0b0 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un iBook G4 avec l'OS Panther. Mon Mac est un 1.2GHz avec 521Mo de RAM, DD 30Go.
> 
> ...



J'ai un iBook G4 avec un peu plus de RAM et un CPU un peu mieux cadencé et un DD plus volumineux. Je tourne sur 10.4 car c'est pour moi le meilleur système pour ce type de machine qui est encore très véloce et permet toujours de faire pas mal de choses (vidéo perso, musique, internet, bureautique, hits du jeu vidéo encore joué, émulation, développement, etc.). J'ai testé 10.5 et il est bien trop gourmand avec toutes ses petits ajouts qui n'apportent rien de plus si ce n'est bouffer ton CPU et ta RAM pour une utilité très faible. Bref passe à 10.4 si tu trouve l'OS à prix raisonnable en occasion.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2010)

les 2 se defendent
ca depend des besoins 
et de la ram ( surtout en utilisation avec  plein de trucs ouverts)

j'ai vu tous les cas , des gens en leopard et contents
d'autres agacés par le ramage  ( variable) mais acceptant les limites
d'autres qui ont rétrogradé ( comme au dessus)


----------



## FluChTuBuLuDuGu (30 Mars 2010)

Hmmm, cruel dilemme !
Pour ce que je fais de mon mac (montage vidéo,internet,jeux en réseau...) , je pense qu'un passage à Tiger serait plus judicieux, cependant, ca représente un petit investissement et il est vrai que ca ne fera que reculer mon problème...
J'ai peur que Léopard, même si je booste ma RAM, soit trop gourmand pour ma petite machine et ce que j'en fais...
Je pense que je vais prendre mon mal en patience, économiser et investir dans un nouveau mac !
En tout cas, merci pour vos précieux avis !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (30 Mars 2010)

Tout dépend ce que tu veux faire comme jeux ? Pour ma part, un petit montage vidéo et une partie de Warcraft III en réseau, ça me va nikel avec 10.4. Par contre 10.5 trop à chier, c'est pas un système d'exploitation de toute manière c'était une version avec des ajouts sans intérêt pour se faire du fric en attendant 10.6.   

PS: Si tu comptes jeter ton ibook je peux t'aider.


----------



## FluChTuBuLuDuGu (30 Mars 2010)

Je joue en réseau à Medal Of Honor Allied Assault et pour ce qui est de mon iBook, je suis trop sentimental, je ne pourrai pas m'en séparer!!!


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (31 Mars 2010)

Je n'ai pas testé ce jeu en réseau parce qu'il me semble pas très intéressant dans ce mode mais sur mon iBook le solo se joue sans aucun problème de ralentissements.


----------

